# Medical Implications of Karate Blows...



## bignick

my judo/jujutsu instructor had this book in class tonight...It's under some other titles too...i guess it was written by a student of ed parker as a black belt thesis and it got published as a book..

wondering if anyone has a copy and can tell me if it's worth buying....although it's only like 8 bucks on amazon.com...so i may just pick it up anyways...


----------



## TigerWoman

I've had damage (not irreversable) from TKD breaking and sparring so I would be interested too.  But is the book written by a M.D.? Or some kind of medical practicioner?  Or if it was written by a master or higher dan that would give it some creedence.  TW


----------



## bignick

it goes pretty indepth...about the damage that can be done by the different strikes...not sure his qualification...but i'm assuming he has a medical background..


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

I have a copy of it. If i remember correctly it was made for a 5th deg bb thesis. The copy i have is in mint condition and I think its a great book to have in your library.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## bignick

thanks for the input

i think i'm gonna have to pick it up...besides...how wrong can you go for $8


----------



## Ceicei

Who wrote the book?

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick

Brian Adams...

no...the other one...not the singer...


----------



## bignick

Rob Broad, you out there?  Someone told me you had a pretty good kenpo library...


----------



## rmcrobertson

It's an OK book, and one of the earliest in English on the topic--but some of the anatomy and physiology is a bit flaky.


----------



## bignick

thanks for the input...it was only 8 bucks from amazon.com...so i bought it...i should get it tomorrow or thursday....can't go too wrong for only $8


----------



## Ceicei

When you get it, could you post a short review?  Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick

i'll see what i can do...but you realize you're asking me for a book report...

nick doesn't like book reports


----------



## Flatlander

bignick said:
			
		

> nick doesn't like book reports


Get over it.  You have a responsibility to the raging masses.  You must satiate their thirst for knowledge.  

By the way, I hope you used the Amazon link at the bottom of the page when you ordered this book.......


----------



## bignick

actually...i didn't...was just browsing for it, checking my account, etc.....and i decided to order....sorry...if i ever order anything else from there i'll most definitely use the link first...


----------



## Flatlander

*brandishes paddle threateningly*

I am certain you will use the link next time......


----------



## Patrick Skerry

Do you mean those blows received by the fist in the course of training?  Those received in the dojo by light contact?  Or those blows received as the result of a full-forced punch or kick given in a self-defense situation?


----------



## M.C. Busman

Brian Adams book, _"The Medical Implication of Martial Arts Blows"_ was originally published in the late 1960's  by Barnes.  Adams was an early Ed Parker student.  I believe he started in 1960 or 1961.  

A warning on editions...the new edition and the old, original edition are VERY different!  Wherever possible, obtain the old edition with the original photographs of Adams.  The new paperback issue sold by Unique Publications uses models who...don't compare.  Not that I'm into meticulously judging male models  ...the original shows Adams in white gi w/ the newer (for that time) temple tiger, dragon motif patch.  New editions also leave out introductions by Ed Parker and I think, a medical Dr?  I haven;t got mine w/ me right now--sorry.

Sometimes it's nice to know.

Take Care,

M.C. Busman


----------



## bignick

you are correct...the new editions does not have an introduction by Ed Parker


----------



## kenpo tiger

I just checked both Amazon and Barnes & Noble.  Amazon has only the paperback available (Biggie's $8 bargain!), as does B&N.  Barnes & Noble says there are used copies of the hardback available.  Is it worth the hassle to chase one down?


----------



## bignick

I'm not sure, but the book is a good one.  However, when reading it, I think you need to understand the effects he describes come from a powerful blow delivered correctly, and on target.  Otherwise I strongly recommend this book to anyone interested in martial arts.


----------



## The Prof

It is a great book.  I purchased mine over twenty years ago.  I still think that it's the most informative and precise publication of it's kind.  Thanks for your post, I will now try locate my copy.  $8.00 is a steal.


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> the effects he describes come from a powerful blow delivered correctly, and on target.


Last time I checked, that's kenpo, Biggie.

Thanks for the recommendation.  I'm going to stay on the lookout for the hardback copy.


----------



## bignick

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, that's kenpo, Biggie.


 My apologies.  There was some discussion about the validity of the damage done by some of the strikes.  I just wanted to point out that it would be kind of silly to write a book about the medical implications of strikes and then say, "well, if you miss or hit like my great-grandma then this is probably what will happen...."

 P.S. sometimes we TKD people can hit our targets too...if we could just stop spinning and jumping all the time, it would probably be a lot easier...:wink:


----------



## kenpo tiger

bignick said:
			
		

> My apologies. There was some discussion about the validity of the damage done by some of the strikes. I just wanted to point out that it would be kind of silly to write a book about the medical implications of strikes and then say, "well, if you miss or hit like my great-grandma then this is probably what will happen...."
> 
> P.S. sometimes we TKD people can hit our targets too...if we could just stop spinning and jumping all the time, it would probably be a lot easier...:wink:


As a recovering TKD person, I sympathize (got as far as you were before you tested.)


----------



## MA-Caver

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Get over it.  You have a responsibility to the raging masses.  You must satiate their thirst for knowledge.
> 
> By the way, I hope you used the Amazon link at the bottom of the page when you ordered this book.......


I agree, Nick you can't just dangle something out and not expect the masses not to take the bait. You brought it up and thus are now responsible (it's an adult thing ya know?) to follow through. 

As many reporters are want to say: The people have a right to know!


----------



## bignick

MACaver said:
			
		

> I agree, Nick you can't just dangle something out and not expect the masses not to take the bait. You brought it up and thus are now responsible (it's an adult thing ya know?) to follow through.
> 
> As many reporters are want to say: The people have a right to know!


 I agree, I forgot all about the "book report", however, I don't have the book with me right now.  I am bumming at home over my Christmas vacation.  All I have to placate my reading interests are Fast Food Nation, Small Circle Jujitsu, and the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  I'm already done with Fast Food Nation and halfway through LOTR for the 3rd time, so the supplies are dwindling.  As soon as I get back to school and I'll write up my complete thoughts on the book.   Until then, Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------

